# South Slope cow- Soapstone or Yellowstone?



## Purogringo (Mar 20, 2008)

Man, what a bummer..... My 2 hunting buddies are canceling on me for our cow elk hunt for South Slope Yellowstone. Looks like it's going to be me and my 5 yr old. Which that might not even happen cuz it's suppose to snow a lot on fri and sat, so I don't know if the Mrs. will let me take the boy along.

Anyhow, I don't know where to hunt. I've never hunted this area before and I've had buddies tell me to hunt Soapstone and I've had buddies tell me to hunt east of Yellowstone canyon due north of Altonah. Don't know with the pending snow if it will make one area better or worse, nastier to get into, how the herds are in those areas, etc.

Any thoughts from my fellow hunters would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Yellowstone always holds elk, especially this time of year.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> Yellowstone always holds elk, especially this time of year.


Always? Interesting... we didn't see a single elk there on the opening of the rifle elk hunt... and didn't see any camp with one either by the end of the day...

My question is why get a tag for an area you know nothing about and then never go scouting prior to the hunt? I'm not trying to be a jerk here, I just think it's funny so many people put in for areas that they've never been to, and when they draw the tag MONTHS before their season starts they never set so much as a foot in the area until it's time to hunt.... Oh well, to each their own..


----------



## kriser (Nov 1, 2011)

I have been a "lurker" for several years. I have enjoyed reading the posts and viewing pictures of successful hunts. I wanted to add to this post because I also have this tag. I have hunted this area in the past and I took a spike several weeks ago and my brother took a raghorn last year, so I think we know parts of this area pretty well. The difference is this hunt is in November and not the first of October and I have not hunted this late before. I know that the big snowstorm could have moved the elk off the top by now. The other issue is that I am not able to take extended time off for this hunt. I will probabley hunt Thursday and Saturday, but have to work on Friday. I usually hunt above the Uintah Basin, but would like to hunt Soapstone or the area north of Hanna. Any reports of cow elk from you hunters that were up there in the past week or two after deer?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> My question is why get a tag for an area you know nothing about and then never go scouting prior to the hunt? I'm not trying to be a jerk here, I just think it's funny so many people put in for areas that they've never been to, and when they draw the tag MONTHS before their season starts they never set so much as a foot in the area until it's time to hunt.... Oh well, to each their own..


Sometimes crap happens and what you intended to do doesn't pan out. Give the guy a break. I don't know the area, but I hope you get some good information.


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

when i don't draw out i love getting whatever is left and just going out! always see elk, (usually not in my area) but always see them which is fun. The other nice part is it makes you go to a different area of this awesome state that you normally wouln't go to.
we were up yellowstone for the rifle elk and saw quite a few elk up cow canyon and over the ridge to hells canyon.
GOOD LUCK Puro


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

cant help on the soapstone area, never been in there much even just pokin about. but have taken elk off of hells canyon/yellowstone and off of blind stream nr hanna. problem is the elk have a safe haven down low on the reservation and this time of year with all the pressure just off you might hunt the border of the res and get some crossing back and forth.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> Bowdacious said:
> 
> 
> > Yellowstone always holds elk, especially this time of year.
> ...


I've never been skunked in Yellowstone basin. Not saying that I've always shot something but....I've always seen something. Of course I hunt the bow hunt and usually hike clear back into just below Milk Lake. I've been told thought that those elk always come down lower this time of year and eventually winter on Indian ground.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

stimmie78 said:


> Bowdacious said:
> 
> 
> > Yellowstone always holds elk, especially this time of year.
> ...


Stimmie-
You gotta remember that Oct. and Nov. hunts are often totally different. I know areas that hold nothing in Oct. but are thick with elk once the snow comes down in Nov. It all depends on the weather and migration patterns of the animal in question.

That being said, I don't know either area, so all I can say is "Good Luck!"


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I do know that SSY is a large area, and there are elk there... I got my 5pt there this year.. two brothers also had success... so as others have said about elk... they are where you find them.. I was in the Yellowstone area the week before the rifle hunt and didn't see much sign.. but saw a lot of cattle... and they were pushing cattle out during the rifle hunt.. so that has a lot to do why we didn't see much.. I still think that ppl should at least go scout an area once before the hunt... even if only to familiarize themselves so they know where to go when they get lost


----------



## Purogringo (Mar 20, 2008)

Stimmie, 

Ohhhhh that we all had the time that you do to get out and scout  Truth to the matter is, I know both of the areas. Have been camping there in the past but have never hunted either area so it's always nice to ask for a little help. My wife always complains that me being a man I never ask for help. I'll admit it, I'm right, and I always am.... hahaha. At least that's what I tell her.

Anyhow, it's just nice to ask for input from guys that may have hunted there recently if they saw much, what area to go to, etc.

I think I'm going to head to Yellowstone canyon and hunt both sides: hells canyon and yellowstone rd/jackson park rd area. I had the same idea that with the snow they'd be moving down from the tops into the lower areas of the reservation and trying to catch them coming down. Glad to see the snow. Hunts are always better with a few inches of snow IMO.


----------



## Purogringo (Mar 20, 2008)

And yes we did buy left over tags. We thought we would try some new areas and expand our hunting experiences and get to know some new areas.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

stimmie78 said:


> My question is why get a tag for an area you know nothing about and then never go scouting prior to the hunt? I'm not trying to be a jerk here, I just think it's funny so many people put in for areas that they've never been to, and when they draw the tag MONTHS before their season starts they never set so much as a foot in the area until it's time to hunt.... Oh well, to each their own..


because its easier for someone else to do the work for you!! :lol: why go invest your own time and money to figure out an area to hunt, when you can just hop on line and ask some nice helpful soul where to hunt?? o-||

seriously, im not trying to be rude, but come on, you've had all summer to get out and get familiar with an area. if you apply for a tag in an area you dont know, with the intent of learning the area and figuring things out by yourself, awesome! good for you, i do the same. but dont apply for tags in an area you dont know then ask others where to go. just remember, the people that do give you info are probably the ones who have spent alot of their own time and resources to figure out the things you are wanting to know, so isnt it only fair that you take the time for yourself to do the same?? o-||

now with that being said, i have a wasatch cow tag! anyone wanna tell me where i can find a cow? exact location/honey holes preferably. oh, and i dont wanna go very far off the road. 100 yards or less would be awesome  thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> seriously, im not trying to be rude


So don't be :roll:

Good luck on your hunt and i hope you find something.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

So? Did you decide on a place or get your elk yet? I never got a phone call....


----------

